# New q7 owner upgrade qustion



## wkeilq7 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello I purchased an 2007 Audi Q7 3.6 V6. I would like to know if there are any handling upgrades I can do. Also maybe some speed upgrades too. Maybe some websites where I can get started at.

Thanks -
----------


----------

